# DRI_PRIME=1 only uses intel instead of radeon

## epsilon72

I have an intel/radeon hybrid graphics laptop and I'm having trouble getting DRI_PRIME=1 rendering working.  I'm thinking that I might be missing some kernel config option somewhere, but I don't really know.

When I run an application with DRI_PRIME=1, the intel gpu is used instead of the radeon gpu.

DRI_PRIME works fine in other distros that I've tried (Debian 8, CentOS 7, Fedora 23)

Intel GPU is HD 4600 and Radeon GPU is FirePro m6100 (HD 8950)

xrandr --listproviders shows both gpu's:

```
$ xrandr --listproviders

Providers: number : 2

Provider 0: id: 0x82 cap: 0xb, Source Output, Sink Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 4 outputs: 5 associated providers: 0 name:Intel

Provider 1: id: 0x59 cap: 0xf, Source Output, Sink Output, Source Offload, Sink Offload crtcs: 6 outputs: 4 associated providers: 0 name:radeon
```

This is strange though, because in other distros the radeon is listed twice as provider 1 and 2.

gentoo-sources-4.3.4 kernel config: http://pastebin.com/RJwbWGi4

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/E29jkzEK

```

x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917-r2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.6.1

media-libs/mesa-11.0.6

sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1
```

Using gnome 3.16 w/ systemd.

Any ideas?

----------

## epsilon72

I got it working, it looks like I still have to run:

```
xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink radeon Intel
```

in order for DRI_PRIME=1 to work.  I wish I knew how this is done automatically in other distros though.

----------

